# Best sinker for distance?



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

What sinker have you guys used to get the best distance and holding power?


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

pointed sputnik or 4side pyramids


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

for the combination of distance and holding power nothing beats a sputnik.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

tom-taylor (hurricane) for holding, frog-tongues for distance...shortening hook leaders and reducing bait size will improve distance with any weight though...


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

i use really short leaders and frog tongues but i was thinking about switching back to a pyramid didnt know if they helped cut through the wind better than them


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I have always liked pyramids. I don't care for sputniks cause I've seen too many accidents with them, BUT...I do have them and use them on occassion.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

what kind of accidents would a sputnik cause?


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

*Accidents with sputniks*

you could have an explosion on the launchpad, the monkey driving could go bananas, plus a sputnik is russian made. Only thing they make good are firearms. 

I am interested on the real answers, right now I am throwing toungues and was wondering the same thing.


----------



## perchnut (Feb 8, 2008)

I dont use the sputniks only cause i envisions someone stepping on one of those.....ouch......Im sure they work great....but they look a bit on the eerie side


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*Beach bonbs*

Is this guy fishing at the YMCA? I have used DCA beach bombs. I believe they were the first to produce a hitec design 5.25 gm sinker for distance casting competion in England. They also had a 4 cavity mold for n3-4-5-6 oz. Both have the option to pour with trip wires. It is my experience since 1984 that these will hold as good or better than other designs of twice the weight when fish next to each other and thus, in the same conditios and bottom. I'll post some pics when my grandson ges home from school.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Try the sputniks from BPS*

I use the 6 oz (holds like 8 oz) and 8 oz (hold like 10 oz) ones. They are damm near impossible to reel in once set! They really hold!  The tines are twisted copper wire...

Sandcrab


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

sandcrab,those are not true sputniks.
on sputniks,the wires release and they reel in with no grabbing at all.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

im selling my 175gram (6 1/4oz) DCA sputnik mold...
only problem, i dont have anymore tails or wires.
the tails can be bought cheaply from Ebay UK.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

how much?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Sandcrab said:


> I use the 6 oz (holds like 8 oz) and 8 oz (hold like 10 oz) ones. They are damm near impossible to reel in once set! They really hold!  The tines are twisted copper wire...
> 
> Sandcrab


Those are nail sinkers, not true sputniks but Bass Pro advertise them as surf sinkers. They do hold well though.


----------



## smartie (May 6, 2008)

Try this link.

click onto weights and pirks.

http://www.spottydogtackle.com/


You will find the breakaway impact lead has everything you require for holding and distance, it also incorporates a bait clip to keep the bait behind the sinker on those very long casts.


----------



## Team Buddhahead (Apr 3, 2007)

Try the new Breakaway sinkers.
http://nickawaymedia.com/Video/Sinker051508.wmv


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

fish bucket said:


> what kind of accidents would a sputnik cause?


Have heard of someone losing an eye to one, and yes they would not be too friendly to barefoot casters, wading out in the surf, if one was broke off in the wash.

I used to use them, but they tend to tangle ocassionally when used with fish finder rigs, but with a proper set up will definitely out cast most other types.

Another thing is if your fighting a large fish, the fish could recieve damage from the wires protruding from the sputnik during battle, tho the chances might be slim, still possible.


----------

